# A Plea From Murray's



## mikem108 (25/7/07)

CRAFT BEER ALERT FROM MURRAYS
We Need Urgent Assistance!


Before I get to the point, I need to tell you a little story about pubs and their beer taps. 

Its almost impossible for a small craft brewer to secure a tap at a Sydney pub! This, unfortunately, is a fact of life, and one that the two macro monopoly brewers in Australia would like to continue. 

No matter what publicans say, the big breweries spend millions of dollars every year ensuring that the ordinary punter cannot get a choice of what they want to drink on tap at their local pub or club. 

If its not long-term contracts, its ultra cheap beer deals to ensure that the millions of dollars of profits these bland beer monopolists make every year are protected and that publicans are almost never tempted to give a small brewer a go, and a chance to get a craft beer on tap. 

We talk to publicans every day and the standard response is that nobody knows your beer, so it wont sell; or we can buy Tooheys New for a cheaper price! 

Never mind the fact that the ingredients in our brews are a lot more expensive, or that our audience might be smaller. But no less important, these are not things your average publican gives a stuff about. They think everyone drinks Tooheys New or Carlton Draught, and if they really want choice, then have a VB Mid Strength or Pure Blonde on tap as well! 

Sure there are lots of drinkers with brand loyalty to bland beers. But quite frankly, the world is passing them by. There is a whole new band of consumers (YOU!) are looking for a beer which is not mass produced, is full flavoured, and they dont mind paying for it. 

This leads me to the purpose of this email. We need your help! 

Murrays has convinced The Sackville Hotel at Balmain to put our Sassy Belgian Blond on tap as a trial for one month. This is a good, and potentially bad thing depending on how you look at it. In my opinion, its a very interesting beer and one of a style not normally seen in Australia. As such, nobody knows much about it, and no matter how good it is, and how many medals its already won, if it doesnt sell, its going to get the heave-ho after a couple of weeks and another opportunity for bland beer in Australia will be lost. 

Granted, its the middle of winter and not really beer weather, but I implore those of you who physically can PLEASE GO TO THE SACKVILLE AT BALMAIN OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS AND BUY A MURRAYS SASSY BELGIAN BLOND ON TAP. SHOW THESE PUBLICANS THAT WE CRAFT BEER LOVERS AS A MARKET ARE WORTH CULTIVATING! 


The Sackville Hotel 
599 Darling Street 
Rozelle NSW 2039 
Tel: 02 9555 7555 


Its my dream to see craft beer on tap in every hotel in Australia, and if its not a Murrays beer, thats fine. It doesnt have to be. Its not about the money either. If we sell a couple of kegs at The Sackville this month it wont make or break us. But by supporting our beer you will be helping me make the point that we, as consumers, want a choice and are prepared to support venues that buck the norm and are prepared to give the little guy a go! 

Cheers and thank you, 

Murray


I think this calls for another TEAM AHB visit to the Balmain area


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/07)

It is a sad fact of life that the big boys control everything

When it comes to pub taps, the breweries, in a lot of cases, put them in ( sponsor ), then the publican is contracted to only use their beer in those taps. When Coopers where expanding in NSW, they had to put their own taps in, because the other breweries would not allow the publican to put Coopers thru their taps.

It a neat way keeping other breweries out of the market without it being illegal


----------



## crozdog (25/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> I think this calls for another TEAM AHB visit to the Balmain area



Line it up Mike!!


----------



## mikem108 (25/7/07)

How about 4th of August starting late afternoon, like 4pm or something with a dinner along the way and a side trip to the Royal Oak and or Monkey Bar?


----------



## berapnopod (25/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> CRAFT BEER ALERT FROM MURRAYS
> We Need Urgent Assistance!



A more worthy cause does not exist!

My hat's off to Murrays for trying to tackle this big problem. If I wasn't stuck in Townsville, I would guarantee I would be at the Sackville for 3 or 4 times during the month.

I strongly encourage any AHBer to get themselves down there and stick up for craft beers!!!

Berp.


----------



## glennheinzel (25/7/07)

I just called the Sackville and they have it on tap NOW. Time to get on the 501 bus from Pyrmont for a couple of lunchtime beers...


----------



## mikem108 (25/7/07)

The Missus has deemed this a worthy cause also and we will be dining and drinking at the Sackville this saturday night..Woohooo :chug:


----------



## Trent (25/7/07)

Good onya's boys
Have one for me too, I cant make it to sydney (only actually go there to get to the airport h34r: ), but the more craft beers on tap anywhere, that it getting drunk, can only be a good thing for the long term beer market. Full points to Murrays for taking this on. 
While ya's are there, harrass the publican into getting some kegs of Icon I2PA next time!  
All the best
Trent


----------



## troywhite (25/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> Murrays has convinced The Sackville Hotel at Balmain to put our Sassy Belgian Blond on tap as a trial for one month.



I'll be up in Sydney next weekend so I'll drop in there and have a pint. Love my Belgian Blondes too so good choice


----------



## PostModern (25/7/07)

More micro beers for the CBD! As much as I'd like to help, getting to Balmain then home to Bulli is a bit too much for me. I'll have to make do with the Macquarie on Wentworth St, the Pumphouse, Australian, The Lord Nelson, Equilibrium, etc.


----------



## Doc (25/7/07)

Has it by any chance bumped another Micro off the tap list at The Sackville ?
When we were all there for the AHB Big Day out they had Crackenback Pale Ale on tap, and it was fantastic (they had over hopped that batch a little).

Doc


----------



## WildaYeast (25/7/07)

Won't be able to make it to Balmain, but wanted to support your cause and well worded pasionate plea. I hope that sentiment is widespread across the AHB community.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (25/7/07)

Oh, to own a pub in Sydney...

Fling the frick'n pokies out the front door, tell the Fosters man to stuff his flooded font up his fetid freckle. Cram the joint with micros.

Good luck Murray and the team. I hope to see you still on tap when next I'm in my old Sydney town.


----------



## Kai (26/7/07)

berapnopod said:


> My hat's off to Murrays for trying to tackle this big problem. If I wasn't stuck in Townsville, I would guarantee I would be at the Sackville for 3 or 4 times during the month.



And if I had currency to burn, I'd fly over and do my best to drink them out in a weekend.


----------



## Screwtop (26/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> CRAFT BEER ALERT FROM MURRAYS
> We Need Urgent Assistance!
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, and it's up to us as beer lovers to support the hotels that are willing to give them a go. The local Sunshine Coast Brewery beers are making inroads here finally, due to good beer thanks to the new brewer and a lot of behind the scenes work. :super:


----------



## RobB (30/7/07)

The concept of a "Free House" doesn't seem to exist in Australia. Surely it would be a winner?

Most (all?) capital cities have a Belgian style pub. When I go to the one in Perth, it's always packed and people are enjoying Leffe and Chimay despite being able to buy four rounds of macro for the same price at any one of a dozen pubs close by. I'm convinced that plenty of people would support craft brews in the same manner.

I remember when Matilda Bay first started. In an era when macros were even more dominant than now, they soon had queues out the door so people could sample their 'strange' wares. If our palates and wallets were ready in the mid-80s, they're sure as hell ready now!

Ultimately, the market is driven by the consumers, not the producers. Keep converting your mates, keep supporting the craft brewers and keep spreading the word right here!

Now fetch me a ladder so I can climb down off this soap-box...........


----------



## mikem108 (30/7/07)

The Murrays Blonde was very nice on saturday night and each time I ordered it a punter next to me would say "whats that like?" "Is it Australian?" Despite there being a picture of a Kangaroo on the tap?? The barmaid would patiently explain and the punter would leave the bar with his New looking confused. On the down side it looks like the Crakenback was shunted but still available in bottles. I would have rathered they ditch the Asahi or one of the other lagers....


----------



## PostModern (2/8/07)

Malty Cultural said:


> Most (all?) capital cities have a Belgian style pub. When I go to the one in Perth, it's always packed and people are enjoying Leffe and Chimay despite being able to buy four rounds of macro for the same price at any one of a dozen pubs close by. I'm convinced that plenty of people would support craft brews in the same manner.



Have a look who owns the Belgian Beer Cafes in Aus. Far from a Free House!


----------



## Boozy the clown (2/8/07)

Is it still there 02/08?

I actually have a free pass to be in the area and not working tonight!!


----------



## floppinab (2/8/07)

Doc said:


> Has it by any chance bumped another Micro off the tap list at The Sackville ?
> When we were all there for the AHB Big Day out they had Crackenback Pale Ale on tap, and it was fantastic (they had over hopped that batch a little).
> 
> Doc



Mmmm, does Snowy Mountains really qualify as a micro??? B) Independant perhaps..........


----------



## goatherder (2/8/07)

floppinab said:


> Mmmm, does Snowy Mountains really qualify as a micro??? B) Independant perhaps..........



If you substituted "Little Creatures" for "Snowy Mountains" then there is a basis for a debate. I reckon Snowy Mountains is right smack in the middle of micro territory.


----------



## Malnourished (3/8/07)

goatherder said:


> If you substituted "Little Creatures" for "Snowy Mountains" then there is a basis for a debate. I reckon Snowy Mountains is right smack in the middle of micro territory.


Don't you have to be a brewery to count as a microbrewery?


----------



## PostModern (3/8/07)

Did my part and had a "couple" of schooners of Murray's Sassy Belgian Blonde today. Went there at lunchtime with Rukh and enjoyed the pints and plenty of beer talk. While we were there, another Sassy blonde, Sophie Monk passed thru the bar to use the ATM!

Not a bad beer, definitely an easy drinking Belgian Style ale, I guess brewed to be accessible to the masses, rather than brewed to appeal to the true fan of Belgian beer. Tasty, would buy it again if it was in a bar closer to home or work 

Anyway, cheers Rukh for dragging me out to Balmain. Always good to meet another AHBer! :beer:

EDIT: had to laugh... when I mentioned to the barmaid that it was from the North Coast, she said "Yeah, from the Murray River".


----------



## glennheinzel (3/8/07)

Agreed. The beer and company (including the sassy blonde) was good. Will catch up at a more accessible pub next time.

Rukh.


----------



## Mercs Own (4/8/07)

Snowy Mountain contract brews at AIB like many other of the "Micro's" on the market.

Murray if you get your beer on tap somewhere in Melbourne I promise I will go and have a couple!


----------



## petesbrew (6/11/07)

I was at my sister-in-law's wedding on Friday up at Moby's on Whale Beach. Everyone was standing around drinking the bubbly, but as I was designated driver, I was waiting to savour a couple of glasses of red over dinner.

One girl came up and asked if I'd like anything other than bubbly, a beer perhaps. I asked what's on offer, to which she replied, anything we've got!
Up the top, amongst the usual Euro-swill, were a small but glorious selection of Crackenback, Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale, Sassy Blonde, and Matilda Bohemian Pilsner.

A damn shame i was driving, but damn it, I enjoyed every last drop of those 2 Murrays! (The nirvana was my fave).


----------



## TimBob (6/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> I was at my sister-in-law's wedding on Friday up at Moby's on Whale Beach. Everyone was standing around drinking the bubbly, but as I was designated driver, I was waiting to savour a couple of glasses of red over dinner.
> 
> One girl came up and asked if I'd like anything other than bubbly, a beer perhaps. I asked what's on offer, to which she replied, anything we've got!
> Up the top, amongst the usual Euro-swill, were a small but glorious selection of Crackenback, Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale, Sassy Blonde, and Matilda Bohemian Pilsner.
> ...




Yep - I understand your shock.. I was walking down the main street of sleepy Sandgate (as far north of Brisbane as you can go whilst still being in brisbane) and there's a Murray's sign outside the local bottle shop...


----------



## beerguide (6/11/07)

:icon_offtopic: 
Does snowy still contract out? I asked them about it when they were at the Newcastle Beer Festival at Warners at the Bay and they claimed they no longer contract it out and haven't done so for nearly twelve months.

Perhaps they were in denial, but I see no reason for them to lie about it given many people know they used to contract out their brews.


----------



## Muggus (6/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> One girl came up and asked if I'd like anything other than bubbly, a beer perhaps. I asked what's on offer, to which she replied, anything we've got!
> Up the top, amongst the usual Euro-swill, were a small but glorious selection of Crackenback, Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale, Sassy Blonde, and Matilda Bohemian Pilsner.


That's a good sign! I'm gonna have to start shopping around a few more boutique bottleo's and see if i can find some of the bottled versions of the Murrays beers. I tried the 6 different beers they had on tap at the Australian Beer Festival at the Rocks recently and they were all sensational!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/11/07)

I'm sure I spotted some Murrays at the Dan Murphy's in Wollooongabba the other night, so they're out there.

The Mr Corks big bottle-o on my way home from work has been changed to a Liquorland - half the stock levels disappeared and the beer selection went downhill too. At least the local Vintage Cellars has some good drops.


----------



## Muggus (18/11/07)

I too managed to spy the some Murrays at Dan Murphys on the weekend. I couldn't resist, so I bought a 4 pack of the Sassy Blonde and Nirvana Pale Ale.

Also managed to pick up a corked 750ml bottled of the Grand Cru and 2IPA at AL-Dente Wines in Hornsby Heights, which I was stoked about.


----------



## warra48 (18/11/07)

Murrays is brewed not that far from where I live. It is available in quite a few of the local bottlos, but I have not seen it on tap anywhere.
We also have a locally based micro-brewery, The Little Brewing Company, with their range of Wicked Elf. This is also available in a number of local bottlos, and is on tap in about 2 or 3 places.
Link here: http://www.thelittlebrewingcompany.com.au/


----------



## Trent (18/11/07)

warra48 said:


> Murrays is brewed not that far from where I live. It is available in quite a few of the local bottlos, but I have not seen it on tap anywhere.



Warra
I am fairly certain that the Murrays beers are only available on tap at the Pub With No Beer, and one or 2 locations in Sydney. Hopefully they will put some more taps out there in future, but from my understanding, it is pretty hard to get a micro tap in a pub these days, as I am fairly sure the big boys have it almost completely shored up. I am sure that Mr Little had a bit of a battle to get his beers on tap up there in Port, though being local surely helped in that regard. I've dropped into the brewery there at Port before, and nobody was home, I am up that way every few weeks for work now, so will keep on trying, be good to have a chat with him about it all.
And if ya find any of the Murray's 750mL bottle range anywhere in port, you would probably do well to buy some, they are very good beers. Just to keep the post on topic :lol:
All the best
Trent


----------



## warra48 (18/11/07)

Trent,
Thanks for that. I have been to Taylors Arm, and the Pub with No Beer, but not since Murrays started. It is on my list of to do things, but having a bit of difficulty moving it up the priorities list with my good wife. I have bought the Murrays brews, and they are very good. Might make a go of it in a couple of weeks when my son is up here from Sydney, and we can leave my wife at home!
Cheers.


----------



## glennheinzel (11/12/07)

I've done a quick search and it doesn't look like anyone has reported the following info from their website-



> Consistent with market demand, we will be expanding our operations again next year and plan to commence development of a new bar, restaurant and cellar door at Port Stephens Winery at Bobs Farm.
> 
> If you, like most people, dont know where Bobs Farm is, its 15 km from beautiful Nelson Bay at Port Stephens, a mere 30min drive from Newcastle, and less than 2 hours drive from Sydney.
> 
> ...




Although my family are in Coffs (not far from Taylors Arms), packaging Murray's with a winery close to Sydney will make it easier for my Minister of War & Finance to grant visitation rights.


----------



## HKS (11/12/07)

Excellent! I certainly know where Bob's Farm is, I only live about 5 minutes drive from the winery. As soon as it opens I'll definitely come in for some tasting! This is great news for the Hunter Valley/Port Stephens area!

I want to know If I would be able to purchase kegs?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/12/07)

HKS said:


> Excellent! I certainly know where Bob's Farm is, I only live about 5 minutes drive from the winery. As soon as it opens I'll definitely come in for some tasting! This is great news for the Hunter Valley/Port Stephens area!
> 
> I want to know If I would be able to purchase kegs?




Bloody north coast. When's all this good stuff coming down the south coast ??


----------



## Gough (13/12/07)

HKS said:


> Excellent! I certainly know where Bob's Farm is, I only live about 5 minutes drive from the winery. As soon as it opens I'll definitely come in for some tasting! This is great news for the Hunter Valley/Port Stephens area!
> 
> I want to know If I would be able to purchase kegs?




G'day HKS and others,

Thanks for the feedback. We already have bottled beer at the Winery, and could probably sort kegs through there if you were keen. Please contact me off list if you'd like further info.

Thanks,

Shawn - from Murray's, definitely affiliated etc, etc...


----------



## joshuahardie (14/12/07)

Shawn you have a PM.

Cant wait until you guys are fully set up at the winery, I reckon id be taking dedicated trips just to get my elepahnt head pilsner, and icon 2ipa fixes.


----------

